# I have no idea what’s going in



## allmylove0404 (Jun 16, 2022)

First week of flower and having leaves with these issues, can anyone throw me some advice ?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 16, 2022)

Looks like your plant wants some calmag. Are you checking your PH In and out?


----------



## allmylove0404 (Jun 16, 2022)

Yes I check Ph regularly, it always comes out perfect. 
thought this may be nutrient burn, but now that I look at them more I’m really not sure what it is.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 16, 2022)

Are you using calmag?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 16, 2022)

Plant Doctor - Diagnose Your Cannabis Plants! | Grow Weed Easy
					

Use our cannabis growing problem pictures and interactive plant doctor tool to quickly diagnose your sick marijuana plants! Click the pictures below to learn about a marijuana problem, deficiency or symptom & get the solution! Still having trouble? Consult our 5-Step Remedy to 99% of Cannabis...




					www.growweedeasy.com
				



this may help…


----------



## allmylove0404 (Jun 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Are you using calmag?


I was using a small amount but I quit giving it to them, b/c I was told the PH Perfect Advanced Nutrients,
The strain is Critical Mass


----------



## allmylove0404 (Jun 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Plant Doctor - Diagnose Your Cannabis Plants! | Grow Weed Easy
> 
> 
> Use our cannabis growing problem pictures and interactive plant doctor tool to quickly diagnose your sick marijuana plants! Click the pictures below to learn about a marijuana problem, deficiency or symptom & get the solution! Still having trouble? Consult our 5-Step Remedy to 99% of Cannabis...
> ...


By the way thank you for replying to my messages


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 16, 2022)

allmylove0404 said:


> Yes I check Ph regularly, it always comes out perfect.
> thought this may be nutrient burn, but now that I look at them more I’m really not sure what it is.


Perfect PH you’re lucky. I have to adjust mine as the runoff reads low PH causing leaves like these. My guess is your plant needs calcium


----------



## allmylove0404 (Jun 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Perfect PH you’re lucky. I have to adjust mine as the runoff reads low PH causing leaves like these. My guess is your plant needs calcium


Would you 


SubmarineGirl said:


> Perfect PH you’re lucky. I have to adjust mine as the runoff reads low PH causing leaves like these. My guess is your plant needs calcium


are you using PH Perfect  Nutrients ? My ph is always between 5.8-6.0


----------



## allmylove0404 (Jun 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Perfect PH you’re lucky. I have to adjust mine as the runoff reads low PH causing leaves like these. My guess is your plant needs calcium


Sorry about last post,,, I meant to ask if you think I need to give it cal/mag plus ? Would that help with these issues ? I’m about to start first week of flower


----------



## allmylove0404 (Jun 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Perfect PH you’re lucky. I have to adjust mine as the runoff reads low PH causing leaves like these. My guess is your plant needs calcium


A few other pictures, second one is having different issues, which once again I have no clue what’s going on with it either


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 17, 2022)

allmylove0404 said:


> Would you
> 
> are you using PH Perfect  Nutrients ? My ph is always between 5.8-6.0


Are you in soil? If so 5.8 and even 6 is a bit low and will cause nute lockout. Is your meter calibrated properly? I would contact AN to get their input on why the pH is in that range and what they recommend as a solution. My understanding is the nutes are buffered to maintain pH in optimal range(makes it harder for pH to swing one way or the other). I was going to get that line when I run out of nutes so this is interesting to me.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Are you in soil? If so 5.8 and even 6 is a bit low and will cause nute lockout. Is your meter calibrated properly? I would contact AN to get their input on why the pH is in that range and what they recommend as a solution. My understanding is the nutes are buffered to maintain pH in optimal range(makes it harder for pH to swing one way or the other). I was going to get that line when I run out of nutes so this is interesting to me. View attachment 300536


Yep his PH is more what a hydro grow would be a kin to


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 17, 2022)

allmylove0404 said:


> Sorry about last post,,, I meant to ask if you think I need to give it cal/mag plus ? Would that help with these issues ? I’m about to start first week of flower


I was just saying that your PH may have dropped from what you are putting in and was concerned that you are also taking PH at runoff. I actually had this problem my last grow figuring it out to late in flower. If your PH out is under 5.8 your soil may not be able to access the CALMAG/nutrients no matter how much you put in. I noticed my current grow doing the same thing so now I’m having to bring my PH in over 7.0 to bring the runoff up to over 6.0. I check the runoff routinely now to check this problem


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 17, 2022)

allmylove0404 said:


> Would you
> 
> are you using PH Perfect  Nutrients ? My ph is always between 5.8-6.0


No I’m not familiar with PH perfect nutes. I am interested in how it’s working for you tho as if it works great I may use it for a future grow. my PH lowers drastically from what I put in…


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 17, 2022)

try some cal mag at 1 teaspoon per gallon for about a week and see what happens

are those leaves near the bottom or top of the plant?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

What do your plants smell like Hahaaa


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 17, 2022)

allmylove0404 said:


> A few other pictures, second one is having different issues, which once again I have no clue what’s going on with it either


That second picture look similar to thrip damage but Ive never had that. Maybe even a leaf miner. What does the under side of your leaves look like with the white spots on them. Want to make sure you don’t have additional problem with a critter…


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> What do your plants smell like Hahaaa




no man , ya gotta ask that question when the plants are in full flower

you know , when the grower asks , “are they done?”

then ya ask , what do they smell like and wait two more weeks

its all about the timing


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 17, 2022)

allmylove0404 said:


> Sorry about last post,,, I meant to ask if you think I need to give it cal/mag plus ? Would that help with these issues ? I’m about to start first week of flower




can you take a photo of the entire plant?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> can you take a photo of the entire plant?


@allmylove0404 show your plant to big. He will help you figure out what’s going on with it. Plus we would love to see your grow area


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> @allmylove0404 show your plant to big. He will help you figure out what’s going on with it. Plus we would love to see your grow area




it will take all of us together to figure this out

i think the problem is a combination of things , Ph , soil , lighting , temperature , etc

but I always try and keep it simple and start with some cal mag and go from there


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

oh Biggie .......................................LOL
Can I send you photos of mine too


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

I sometime equate it to walking in a room right after someone had sex


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

get a room already LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I sometime equate it to walking in a room right after someone had sex


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 300541


Exactly LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Exactly LOL
> View attachment 300549




who are those peeps?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> who are those peeps?


Two strangers off the net LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Two strangers off the net LOL




looks sorta like me but I only have 7 hairs on my chest


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> looks sorta like me but I only have 7 hairs on my chest


Yes Hippie told me


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Two strangers off the net LOL


Strange for sure


----------



## pute (Jun 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> oh Biggie .......................................LOL
> Can I send you photos of mine too


We are talking about plants Roster....not yer pecker....


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

Hey @bigsur51 Maybe start a thread Ask BigSur the weed God
This way they can go to the well directly LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

pute said:


> We are talking about plants Roster....not yer pecker....


But similar No?
If you are kind to it and feed it it will surely grow


----------



## pute (Jun 17, 2022)

Been playing pocket pool again Roster? Ha ha


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Been playing pocket pool again Roster? Ha ha


No pockets needed I wear big shorts and let them hang out


----------



## gmo (Jun 17, 2022)

Needs more cowbell.  

Err, CalMag.  

I'm starting to sound like a broken record. *cowbell*


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Hey @bigsur51 Maybe start a thread Ask BigSur the weed God
> This way they can go to the well directly LOL





awesome!

and the Bible agrees with you!

*Psalms 82:6*

“I have said, Ye _are_ gods; and all of you _are_children of the most High.”

King James Version (KJV)



so according to Scripture it is ok for me to embrace my divinity and be bigsur51 weed god!

now please tell what god will Roster be?


----------



## Patwi (Jun 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Strange for sure




big .. I think .. and of course it is my opinion that Psalms is probably one of the best books of the 66


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 17, 2022)

That looks like potassium deficiency to me, and that's judging by the wilting in the coloring of the spots


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 17, 2022)

Could be calcium, . I'm not a pro by any means so...


----------



## allmylove0404 (Jun 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> can you take a photo of the entire plant?


Here’s a few pictures I just took tonight I also sent few pictures of the plants the leaves are on


----------



## Airbone (Jun 17, 2022)

What kind of water are you using?


----------



## Airbone (Jun 17, 2022)

Airbone said:


> What kind of water are you using?


I had this happen once in flower with not much explanation….
But stopped once I stopped using city water.


----------



## ness (Jun 18, 2022)

Marijuana Leaf Symptoms and Nutrient Deficiencies – Sick Plants (howtogrowmarijuana.com) 

Hello allmylove0404 welcome to Marijuana Passion.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 18, 2022)

this happens to “Ms Ugly” because of low PH. I worried as it got close to harvest but turned out to be exceptional weed even better than her mother… But I do watch my PH now. Don’t like the anxiety these leaves give me…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 300663
> 
> this happens to “Ms Ugly” because of low PH. I worried as it got close to harvest but turned out to be exceptional weed even better than her mother… But I do watch my PH now. Don’t like the anxiety these leaves give me…


I’ve had a similar thing happen and chalk it up to vegging too long. I believe the peat in my soil was breaking down (which it does) over the extended veg and lowering the pH. Nice looking plant, ugliness and all.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 18, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I’ve had a similar thing happen and chalk it up to vegging too long. I believe the peat in my soil was breaking down (which it does) over the extended veg and lowering the pH. Nice looking plant, ugliness and all.


Never figured it out but that could be. I usually transplanted right before flower tho. I’m thinking it was the loaded soil during flower…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Never figured it out but that could be. I usually transplanted right before flower tho. I’m thinking it was the loaded soil during flower…


Transplanting a week before flipping seemed to help but I was also reusing soil when I had the issue. I am sure it depends on the soil ingredients among other things(nutes, water, etc).


----------



## allmylove0404 (Jun 18, 2022)

Airbone said:


> What kind of water are you using?


Thank you for responding. I’m using Dehumidifier water also add some tap water, im using the auto pot watering system using soil and perlite in their pots,


----------



## Airbone (Jun 19, 2022)

Could be a water issue.
I found this about using dehumidifier water…
And tap water contains chlorine and other substances.
Try some distilled or ro and I bet your problem gets better.




Hope it helps.
Good luck!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 19, 2022)

allmylove0404 said:


> Thank you for responding. I’m using Dehumidifier water also add some tap water, im using the auto pot watering system using soil and perlite in their pots,




i would wager that is what is causing your problems , stop using dehumidifier water and do what Airborn said and see if it solves your problems 

good luck


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 19, 2022)

allmylove0404 said:


> I was using a small amount but I quit giving it to them, b/c I was told the PH Perfect Advanced Nutrients,
> The strain is Critical Mass


Water from a dehumidifier will not have much nutritive value(tap water can have stuff like calcium and magnesium in it) so you probably need cal mag. Looks like AN has a product or you could probably use another product line.









						Sensi Cal-Mag Xtra® | Cal Mag Plant Supplement | Advanced Nutrients
					

Advanced Nutrients Sensi Cal-Mag Xtra feeds your plants extra calcium, magnesium and iron, and is scientifically formulated to ensure vigorous, healthy growth.



					www.advancednutrients.com


----------



## allmylove0404 (Jun 19, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Water from a dehumidifier will not have much nutritive value(tap water can have stuff like calcium and magnesium in it) so you probably need cal mag. Looks like AN has a product or you could probably use another product line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mix dehumidifier water and tap water when feeding and watering them, I use small amounts of Cal/Mag Plus.. 
Do you think it may have some kind of deficiencies or maybe lock out ?
Sorry so many questions just trying to save them


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 19, 2022)

You said your pH was between 5.8 and 6. That is too low in soil. That will lock out nutrient absorption(see the graphic I posted on page 1).  If your pH isn’t fixed.”, it won’t matter how much Cal-Mag you add. Use you dehumidifier water on other plants instead of your cannabis. You are just adding an unknown variable by doing that.


----------



## allmylove0404 (Jun 19, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> You said your pH was between 5.8 and 6. That is too low in soil. That will lock out nutrient absorption(see the graphic I posted on page 1).  If your pH isn’t fixed.”, it won’t matter how much Cal-Mag you add. Use you dehumidifier water on other plants instead of your cannabis. You are just adding an unknown variable by doing that.


I’m running the Auto Pot watering system, 
I had no idea dehumidifier wasn’t good for cannabis,, thank you for the advice


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 19, 2022)

allmylove0404 said:


> I’m running the Auto Pot watering system,
> I had no idea dehumidifier wasn’t good for cannabis,, thank you for the advice


I’m just saying eliminate a variable. Dehumidifier condensation has none of the dissolved minerals that tap water does.


----------



## allmylove0404 (Jun 20, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I’m just saying eliminate a variable. Dehumidifier condensation has none of the dissolved minerals that tap water does.


Thank you for replying,  I will definitely stop tap water. 
thanks again


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 20, 2022)

allmylove0404 said:


> Thank you for replying,  I will definitely stop tap water.
> thanks again


I use tap water, that's all I use. If you get on the website for your local water authority you should be able to view or download a water analysis test results. It's public info as it should be and It will tell you exactly what is in the water.


----------



## allmylove0404 (Jun 25, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> I use tap water, that's all I use. If you get on the website for your local water authority you should be able to view or download a water analysis test results. It's public info as it should be and It will tell you exactly what is in the water.


Thank  you so much. I never thought about that. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 25, 2022)

allmylove0404 said:


> I was using a small amount but I quit giving it to them, b/c I was told the PH Perfect Advanced Nutrients,
> The strain is Critical Mass


because what?  I use Advanced Nute stuff, and their cal mag too. Maybe I am not reading right?

Bubba


oldfogey8 said:


> Are you in soil? If so 5.8 and even 6 is a bit low and will cause nute lockout. Is your meter calibrated properly? I would contact AN to get their input on why the pH is in that range and what they recommend as a solution. My understanding is the nutes are buffered to maintain pH in optimal range(makes it harder for pH to swing one way or the other). I was going to get that line when I run out of nutes so this is interesting to me. View attachment 300536


I use those nutes (PH perfect advanced nutrients) and am a little mystified.  My PH after adding nutes is around 5.ish.
I always bumped it up to "normal" 6.2-6.8 or so, but my last grow I did not adjust PH once.  Not once just mixed them and used them.  I had one of the greenest grows I have had in a while.  It must be the "buffering" I guess.  My PH meter is feeling left out.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 25, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> I use tap water, that's all I use. If you get on the website for your local water authority you should be able to view or download a water analysis test results. It's public info as it should be and It will tell you exactly what is in the water.


My tap is around 8.  I dont use tap water straight for anything.  I will not drink it or feed to pets.  They and I get and cook with Aqua fina, water from my waterwise distiller or larger 8 gallon still or RO filtered.  Ro filter makes it spot on PH wise for me......like he said, everyone's water is different.  I wonder what those guys in Flint Michigan (I think it was ) gave out when folks asked there?  I dont trust government, I assume the worst and proceed from there.  Thus, the stills and RO filters.  BTW, after RO, my particulate drops from 300 or so (if I run cold for a min or two) drops to 0-1 afterwards, so bear in mind all minerals are stripped out and you will need to add the essential ones of course.


----------



## boo (Jun 25, 2022)

especially cal-mag...


----------



## Bubba (Jun 25, 2022)

boo said:


> especially cal-mag...


Yup indeed.  Let me know Boo, if you are still seeking those seeds we discussed.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 25, 2022)

In vegg





In Flower


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 25, 2022)

Bubba said:


> because what?  I use Advanced Nute stuff, and their cal mag too. Maybe I am not reading right?
> 
> Bubba
> 
> ...


Good info. I will need to get nutes for my indoor grow this fall. I am not a pH grower. I know that is considered heresy by a lot of folks. I have used GO organic line and recently Kelp4Less stuff. One time I tried GH 3 part stuff and had pH related issues. I may have just been lucky with the other stuff. I hope not.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 25, 2022)

GH 3 you will need to PH.  When I used them I also found (I thought anyway) it was way to strong, and cut down to half.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 25, 2022)

I use my well water in hydro grows. I don't to the RO thing; I can't see paying money for nutes to put back what the RO removed.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I use my well water in hydro grows. I don't to the RO thing; I can't see paying money for nutes to put back what the RO removed.


I get that logic, but my water precludes that.  You have been at it long enough to know what works for you,
wish I had that well.  That said, some folks have had problems with theirs, so you are double blessed! Rain water seems to be cursed by some, always puzzled me it works outside!  Must be something with using pots?

bubba


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 25, 2022)

I love the title of this thread. I too have no idea what’s going on anymore…


----------



## Airbone (Jun 25, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I love the title of this thread. I too have no idea what’s going on anymore…


That happens often around here 
I love it too!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 25, 2022)

Yes I’m thinking it’s hard to go off thread here….


----------



## Dee (Jun 26, 2022)

i keep getting stuck in this stage any advice?


----------



## pute (Jun 26, 2022)

Dee said:


> View attachment 301334
> View attachment 301335
> 
> i keep getting stuck in this stage any advice?


Explain...it dies or what.  Looks fine to me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 26, 2022)

Dee,,,,Tic tok tic TOC


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 26, 2022)

Dee said:


> View attachment 301334
> View attachment 301335
> 
> i keep getting stuck in this stage any advice?


Maybe check out a dispensary


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 26, 2022)

Dee said:


> View attachment 301334
> View attachment 301335
> 
> i keep getting stuck in this stage any advice?


They look normal to me. What to you do to them past this stage. They are babies and are pretty tender the first few days while they are making roots


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 26, 2022)

2 more weeks…


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I love the title of this thread. I too have no idea what’s going on anymore…


Use to be only that guy Roster could take a thread off track
and now everyone is doing it


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Use to be only that guy Roster could take a thread off track
> and now everyone is doing it


I majored in Thread Drift at the University of Nonsense…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 26, 2022)

Ok, I have no idea what’s going on. There, back on topic


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)

It takes 3 licks to get to the center of a Tootie Roll Pop


----------



## JoseyWales (Jun 26, 2022)

allmylove0404 said:


> A few other pictures, second one is having different issues, which once again I have no clue what’s going on with it either


This happened to me this time last year, outside grow. I had a period of rain for weeks, I think what ever nutrients I was giving just washed out. I think you have a manganese deficiency. I tried upping my cal mag and it didn't seem to help so I bought Mag-Amped from Cutting Edge Solutions. Problem stopped and after a week the plant turned around. Hope that helps.


----------

